# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  J.A.U Update 3.2.7 is ready for YOU!

## mohamed73

Code:
 ==========================================================  WHATS NEW? (V3.2.7):     Changes / Updates in Version V3.2.7    .) REAKTIVATED IPHONE SIMLOCK CHECK      Fast iphone simlock check per IMEI.      Completly FREE and UNLIMITED till end of testphase!    .) ADDED NEW SAMSUNG PHONES PER DIRECT UNLOCK      Samsung X-Cover      S5690      S5690M      S5690L      Automatic rooting supported! ;o)      Easy unlock, works with all versions of S5690,      special JAU root included, can also root 2.3.6      with full partition, where others fail.       As always, safe and easy!      Dont care if rooted or not, or how to root...      ...J.A.U will do it for you for most of supported phones! ;o)    ==========================================================  
you still dont have J.A.U?
Order here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
direct via paypal... 
we have now a special offer (-40%), also SL3 BForce logs are now mutch cheaper...
Order here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
wbr.
hari

----------

